# My Dad



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Just to let my friends and those that knew him that my dad gracefully passed away this evening. Relief for both me and Drew and for him although he didn't suffer at all.

So hopefully life can continue with fond memories of times gone by. He loved motorhoming having built two in his life but he was green with envy when we bought "a proper one" so he called it.

Also please to those who have stopped smoking are thinking of stopping my dad never smoked in his life but ultimately lost a lung to passive smoking in the 80's which lead to secondary brain tumours.

Janet n Drew


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear your sad news, Janet. Thinking of you all.

Viv


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear your news but glad it was peaceful in the end.

Catz


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Janet. And glad you have good memories to remember him by.

Christine


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your sad loss Janet, Drew and family.

Please accept our sincere condolences

Michelle & Andy


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Janet im really sorry to hear this. We have been talking together about 
Your Dads illness for so long now, bless him he has been a fighter.
Send your Mum my love and hope she settles in with you in the Grannie flat and she will be close, so you can comfort her.
You have such a big heart and I so admire you xxxx
love Mavis and Ray


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Greenie. 
Sorry for your loss. Hard when you lose a loved one. Prayers and thoughts with you. xx


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hey sweetie am so sorry to see that your dad passed away. Am glad that he ultimately didn't suffer.
Condolences to you Drew the boys and your mum.
xxxxxxx


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Janet & Drew,

We're very sorry to hear your news. 
But at least as you say your Dad passed peacefully and didn't suffer.

Hope you are all ok. Will be thinking of you over the coming days.
xx


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

You've written fondly of your dad on here, I'm sorry you've lost him.
You must all have been going through a really difficult time. I'm glad his passing was peaceful and there is some relief now. 

Condolences and best wishes for all your family.


Chris


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Janet & Drew,

Sorry to hear of your sad loss, please accept our sincere condolences.

Ian & Suzy


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Janet & Drew,

It's always sad to hear of others bereavements.

Please accept our sincerest condolences, on the passing away of your father.

Thinking of you and your mum,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Janet, 

Really sorry to hear about your dad, not an easy time for you all. 

Take care
Mandy


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Janet

We were so sorry to hear about the passing of your Dad, but are pleased it was peaceful. My he now rest in peace. Our thoughts are with you and the family.

Sharon and Norman


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Janet and Drew,

we never knew him but still know exactly what you are saying and wish to send you our condolences too.

Thank you for your reminder of the dangers of smoking - that is something we can definitely associate with - my father died as a result of smoking, not a pleasant way to go......

I am pleased that his passing was a peaceful event and that now he may rest in peace, free from pain and discomfort,

Dave and Lesley


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Barb and I are so sorry too hear after the sad loss of your dad Janet and our condolences to you Drew, the boys, and your mum.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

So sorry to hear your sad news.
Dave p


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Thinking of you at this sad time. Such happy motorhoming memories.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

greenasthegrass said:


> Also please to those who have stopped smoking are thinking of stopping my dad never smoked in his life but ultimately lost a lung to passive smoking in the 80's which lead to secondary brain tumours.
> 
> Janet n Drew


Always sad news and I do hope you make a point of building up memories and pix not just for yourself but future generations.

But it sounds like poor ol' Dad had enough of suffering and was probably glad to get out of here. I know my Mum was.

Wasn't that comedian (not funny to me) and brilliant trumpet player killed through night club smoke. Can't remember his name.

I had smoked for 53 years and stopped now for 4 or 5 but I have wondered if I have been responsible\partly responsible for ending someone else's life. If one of my kids get a cough it sends chills down my spine as I used to smoke around them with impunity. Not sure I heard anything about passive smoking when they were young but on reflection I should have used common sense unless I did and was too selfish to take action.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Wasn't that comedian (not funny to me) and brilliant trumpet player killed through night club smoke. Can't remember his name.


Hi Pusser,

Roy Castle was the entertainer you were thinking of. As you say, an excellent trumpet player. Very sad too.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## busterbears (Sep 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear this Greenie. Kindest wishes to you and your family at this really sad time. Michelle


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry for your loss. Our sympathies are with you and your family at this time.

Keith and Ros


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry to hear your sad news. Ray and I send our love and condolences to you, Drew, the boys and of course Mum. Treasured memories are left with you to enjoy and he will always be with you when you are out and about motorhoming.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

So sorry to read of your loss. Cherish and keep alive the memories.

Sue


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Janet and Drew
our condolances
and pleased that your dads end was peaceful.
Hope the good memories support you all
in the near future

Kev and Sue
x


----------

